# re Annual Multitrip.com



## hiol (25 Feb 2008)

Hi
Has anyone any experience of taking out this annual travel insurance and would they recommend it??

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2008)

There are lots of existing travel insurance threads which cover this issue.


----------

